

Describe your dream job in one sentence, and we'll notify you as we find matches - chrisharris
http://www.jobdreaming.com

======
bartonfink
US only? I sure would like to get on the radar of companies hiring in
Australia/New Zealand. Any chance you'd be able to expand down that way?

~~~
chrisharris
US for now, but we're planning to expand internationally. Need to make some
changes to accommodate postal codes as well as countries from drop-down.

